# +شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2010 تحميل مباشر.........



## peter_2010 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2010 بعنوان كن امينا كل حين
†

شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2010
كن أمينا كل حين


كلمات الشعار :-


عـش أميــن الــلــه مثــالك .. زى مـا ع الأرض عـــاش

ايمــان حقيـقى شجرة ثابتـة .. الريــاح متـهـــزهــاش

أعيش عقيدتى .. وأسرار كنيستى .... كلامي وسلوكى صلاه
جســــدى طـاهـــر فكــرى ابـــدى.... كلام كتابى ليا حياه

عـش أميــــن ....... اللــه مثــــالك

تأليف الشاعر: هانى اسحق
تلحين الموسيقار : هشام سمير
الرابط ايحتوى على الصوت والموسيقى ونص الشعار


http://www.4shared.com/file/14784094...18/__2010.html



​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل 
وشكرا,,,


----------



## amirawadid (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى بيتر الرب يباركك


----------



## ebram90 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يباركك


----------



## +نشأت+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرب يبارك تعب محبتك*
*جارى التحميل*​


----------



## peter_2010 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سورى الرابط هووو
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html


----------



## peter_2010 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل
> وشكرا,,,



سورى
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html


----------



## peter_2010 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

amirawadid قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



سورى الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/147840944/f7709a18/___2010_____.html


----------



## peter_2010 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا يوجد تعديل للموضوع ارجو الرد من الشرف
ضرورى
او من اى عضو وشكراا*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل يا بيتر 
ميرررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## peter_2010 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكراا كليمو جداااااا  جداااااا
وكمان اشكر كوكو مان
وربنا معاكوااا​*


----------

